# Justin's wicked potato soup



## jmedic25 (Sep 20, 2006)

OK fella's I whipped this one up out of left field and it was a hit.  Even the picky 2 yr old daughter ate an entire bowl.  Im not 100% sure on the proportions of the ingredients.  I will wing it.


10 washed red potatos cubed (I left the skin on)
2 TBS minced garlic
1/2 cup of chopped fresh celery
1/2 cup of diced onion
4 cups hot of water with 4 chicken bullion cubes OR 4 cups of chicken stock
2 cups milk
1 cup of white wine
2 cups sharp cheddar
1/2 cup of buttermilk
1 tsp basil
1 tsp salt
1 tsp parsley
1 tsp pepper
1TBS olive oil

OK like I said all of these are rough estamates if this is your first soup you may not want to make this one.  If anyone tries this and vary's the amounts of everything let me know.  I will make this to these spec's soon and have feedback for ya'll 
medium heat a gallon pot or dutch oven. Add oil and slowly begin to sautee onion, celery, garlic, when semi soft add potatos, water and bullion, or chicken stock, wine, also add dry spices, salt and pepper.  Crank up heat and cover allow to rapid boil until taters are soft 30 min or so.  Eyeball the doneness of the taters.  Turn off heat.  Add milk, buttermilk, and cheese.  At this point add mix (careful) into the blender or food processer.  I just gave mine a little whirl I wanted to blend but keep some of the chunkyness.  If your family likes puree let her rip. The redskin taters and wine, cheese and buttermilk really work well together Here is where I got real fancy.  I made some large sourdough rolls earlier and hollered them out and made bread bowls. GOOD EATS! If you need the recipe for easy sourdough let me know and I will post it in the bread fourm.  This soup is a real winner  with the fall coming in rapidly we need to brush up on our soups and chilis.  Good luck


----------



## rat (Sep 23, 2006)

Sounds great e-mail me some    Rat


----------

